# The new animal apparel is so cute. And so expensive.



## Circus (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes, I'm here to complain about how expensive the animal apparel is. You're telling me I have 39 days to get 200 leaf tickets to spend on either a squirrel, bunny, or deer costume? And that's only the ears and tail? And that the ears are more expensive than the tail?

I'm tbh probably just going to buy the squirrel tail. Or save my leaf tickets for cat apparel. These things are so cute, but they're so darn expensive. I shouldn't have hoped that these would be cheap. Overall, my disappointment is immesurable and my day is ruined.

Thank you for coming to my rant.


----------



## WynterFrost (Sep 22, 2019)

true. but why do we expect anything different now. it's just the way it is


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2019)

I was actually expecting them to be more.  You know the whole leaf ticket thing is bad when you're happy the squirrel outfit only cost 200.


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 24, 2019)

recently, pocket camp is more "starving" about leaf ticket at least for me. 
I am also waiting for more apparel like wolf or cat theme ^^ but yeah, it is expensive


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 24, 2019)

I wanted pretty much all of these, but I won't be getting any of them. I used to play Webkinz and I feel this game is becoming like that. No more items you can get with bells or crafting, it will all be LT only. I just try to make due with what I have and not get hung up on all the cute stuff I can't or won't buy. I have spent a ridiculous amount on this game already and wish I had saved all those LT on stuff that I KNOW I can have, rather than on the random chance to MAYBE get what I want


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 26, 2019)

I agree. I would probably get the squirrel tail if there weren't a lot of other interesting items for Leaf Tickets right now. I am already sad I missed almost all of the steampunk outfits because they were so expensive.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 27, 2019)

I get pretty bummed out about this stuff too; I can't afford all the cute things I like either. They just keep pumping them out with those hefty price tags, but my consolation is that I'll likely be able to acquire such things in the New Horizons game! 

Doesn't mean I'm not thinking about saving up for the squirrel set or terrain though.. >>


----------



## Cerise (Sep 29, 2019)

Yea, I haven?t been getting any of the costumes, no matter how tempting.  I just save my leaf tickets for wallpapers/flooring and new terrains because it seems you get more for your money.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 29, 2019)

I had some leaf tickets saved up, so I bought only the squirrel ears and since my hair is brown they look like bear ears (which was my intention). I will say I expected that the ears and tails _together_ would be around 120 to MAX 150, not 200


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2019)

^ mood
I rarely buy items with LT so I'm glad I had enough for the bunny ears, but I agree they were kind of expensive lol.  Especially the tails-- 80 LT for a little unnoticeable bump on your back? Yikes no thanks. There are better back/wing items to use my LT on.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 29, 2019)

I knew this was going to happen. A lot of phone apps are greedy when it comes to money so they try to milk us for all we're worth. I love Animal Crossing so I'm sad to see this happen to it.


----------

